
Preprint: ACE2 variants underlie variability and susceptibility to Covid-19 - drocer88
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.03.20047977v1
======
tannerbrockwell
"Thus, a predisposing genetic background can give reason for interindividual
disease susceptibility and/or severity"

I have not seen any good demographics breakdown of coronavirus deaths other
than age/sex and even that requires drilling into some of the different data
sets. We have been told repeatedly that age is a factor. We now know that co-
morbidities such as obesity, heart disease and diabetes are also a significant
factor. Why the public is not being informed of all contributing factors is
concerning. If I was in a group that genetically was more likely to experience
severe to lethal results I should know that.

